# Favorite soft Drinks?



## Naiwen (Aug 31, 2020)

Pepsi, 7up, Coke and Dr.Pepper for me personally. And you personally ?


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 1, 2020)

Fresh orange juice


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 1, 2020)

sprite, Dr. Pepper


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 6, 2020)

Sprite and Coke


----------



## marti (Sep 6, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Sep 8, 2020)

I can't have sugary soft drinks due to diabetes, but once in a while I will have a diet orange soda, ginger ale, cream soda or Fresca. I limit the amount of diet drinks because those artificial sweeteners aren't good for you. I mostly stick to unsweetened brewed iced tea with lemon or spring water, Fiji water is my favorite.


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 23, 2020)

Coca-Cola


----------



## stluee (Oct 4, 2020)

Pepsi, Mt.Dew mix together; Dr Pepper 7 up


----------



## Jasony (Mar 18, 2022)

I like Pepsi and Coke.  I used to like Mountain Dew and Mellow Yellow, but I'm not as hot on them as before.   Well, sometimes they taste good.   Now, Dr. Pepper is something I like occasionally, but it's not something I crave.


----------

